# Source for DB temp probe o-ring?



## Jiiim (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello all!

Finally have got fed up of sending my Dual Boiler back to coffee classics to have the o-rings sorted (this will be fifth time or something!).

I have a supply of the obvious easy o-rings, but now I have a leak on one of the tiny ones in the temperature probe itself.

Does anyone have a supplier for these?

Its one that’ll need a bit of de-soldering to get to it looks like, and perhaps that little circlip removed… so any tips appreciated.

I just don’t fancy another £200 CC bill!

Jim


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Check ebay, BS007 Red Silicone O Ring. 3.68mm ID x 1.78mm C/S. Choose Quantity. New. | eBay
If you want to go even cheaper check out o ring suppliers, you have to buy hundreds tho.

Btw, you can kindly ask to mix and match and they will do it for you.


----------



## Jiiim (Jan 5, 2016)

This looks similar to the usual o-rings that I replace, but the one in question is the one actually inside the top of the probe itself. It’s tiny!


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Picture?

Anyway there are many available. You can ask to throw one of each size going down from 007.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Jiiim said:


> (this will be fifth time or something!).


Odd as they are generally thought to last for ~3 years



Jiiim said:


> This looks similar to the usual o-rings that I replace, but the one in question is the one actually inside the top of the probe itself. It’s tiny!


A photo might help.

Determining the size is fairly easy. Measure the section carefully. It will have expanded a bit but O rings come is sets of section sizes so easy to see which one it is. Then use a BS O ring table to determine which size it is using the bore as guide, Again that may be a bit larger than the original O ring, A used O ring eventually looks larger than the original one fitted.


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

Just call sage and ask for a set of water probes.


----------

